# Hsing Yi training in San Diego



## David H (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking for a Hsing Yi school or instructor in San Diego. Hopefully someone on this forum can suggest a good school/instructor in my area. I have a background in Wing Chun, Aikido and BJJ but as I approach middle age I am looking to begin training in internal Chinese arts. After some research Hsing Yi appears to fit the bill for what I am looking for, internal health practices plus combative/self defensive ability.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you for your time,

David H.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 4, 2008)

Here:

http://www.hsing-i.com/teachers/index.html


www.sandiegohsing-i.com/

I don't know how good these teachers are and there are some famous teachers in California if you are willing to take the drive to meet them.

I think going to whatever school you can and asking questions to them and here can fill you on if its a good school.

By the way I also study Hsing Yi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2008)

Xingyiquan

http://www.emptyflower.com/xingyiquan/teachers.html

http://www.watertradition.net/home.html

http://chineseboxingclub.org/

George Xu holds seminars there so there may be a group there as well
http://www.mastergeorgexu.com/


----------



## JadeDragon (Jul 5, 2018)

Learning Xingyi (Hsing-i, Hsing-yi)

Xingyi fundamentals are detailed with step by step instruction of the core Five Element forms using photos from various angles.  Insight into what is emphasized and felt as the 12 animals forms are practiced.

Hsing-i is one of the three main Traditional Chinese Internal Martial Arts (TCIMA), so it is important to know and be able to us Qi (internal energy, Ki or Prajna).

Martial Arts moves are limited and not as powerful, if they are not done with Qi (Chi, Ki). Qi uses the whole body power. Moves are hollow without Qi, and are no better than dance. It is like a car running in neutral.

It is critical that one uses whole body power connected to the ground, for strikes to be powerful. Qi work (Qigong), helps the body to move in wave motions, to be powerful like the animals. Punches that only use the muscles of the arm, are weak in comparison; same thing with kicks that only use leg muscles.

When using Qi, the body movement is combined with the strike, so balance is stable and responding to counter attacks is immediate and coordinated.

There is a complete introduction to Qi (internal energy or Chi), with many methods used for understanding developing internal energy which have never been published before.

The book Axe Hand; Hsing-i & Internal Energy Workouts, shows how to understand and feel Qi with a unique multimedia approach.  This uses standing and moving forms of Qigong, a five move Tai Chi Set, and everyday internal energy exercises.

Xingyi uses acupuncture's five element theory.

Moving Qigong sets, not published before; let you feel your center of energy, balance and anchoring into your stance.

Helpful hints are detailed throughout the book on what to accent and what you will feel when practicing correctly.

Just because the moves look or feel good, it is not an indication that they are effective. Many will practice for years, and find themselves injured from practicing the wrong way, having back problems, lacking balance and getting beat up.

For many other objective martial tests and Qi development see the book Axe Hand; Hsing-i & Internal Strength Workout

https://www.amazon.com/Hand-Hsing-I-Internal-Strength-Workout/dp/1257047116


----------



## mograph (Jul 5, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Xingyiquan
> 
> http://www.emptyflower.com/xingyiquan/teachers.html
> 
> ...


When I saw the thread title, I thought "Xue Sheng bait!"


----------

